# Bolex K2



## MattShany (Dec 26, 2009)

I recently bought a Bolex K2 off ebay. The camera is in great condition except for one thing. When I have the f stop dial set at 1.9 the red line, indicating lack of light, shows up through the viewfinder. This is the only time the red line ever shows up. It almost looks like the dial and the red line are somehow in sync because the red line moves exactly as the dial moves when I turn it to 1.9. I have no batteries in the camera at this point.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Does the light sensor work from the battery? Or does it have a separate power source.
I'd suggest that you put batteries in first and try it again, just in case you are chasing a red herring.


----------



## MattShany (Dec 26, 2009)

Yes, once I do that I shall report back


----------

